# openswan upgrade message about /var/run

## davidshen84

Hi,

When I upgrade openswan, I got below message. But I do not get what it means. Please someone help me understand it.

 *Quote:*   

> * One or more symlinks to directories have been preserved in order to
> 
>  * ensure that files installed via these symlinks remain accessible. This
> 
>  * indicates that the mentioned symlink(s) may be obsolete remnants of an
> ...

 

----------

## elettronik

I got that message with some other packages, the short version is don't bother about it, for the long version, have a look to:

http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/gentoo/dev/266184

----------

